# WHAT KIND OF CAR DO YOU DRIVE?



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

SO WHAT KIND OF CAR DO YOU DRIVE HEH?
NEXT YEAR I AM PLANNING TO BUY A 1994 TOYOTA SUPRA TWIN TURBO! 
LaZy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

muni


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Right now I take the shame train [bus].

Though I have a 1991 Toyota Camry.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

1997 ford explorer xlt black with a v8 engine 6 cd changer and leather seats with airbags antilock breaks and a sunroof it is so sweet I should call it my Black spider well spider for short


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

F-150 lifted and an R6


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

2001 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

1983 chevy malibu
and a 1977 cadilac hearse


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

2003 SVT Cobra Mustang....it ownes me tho








2001 GT Mustang...the daily driver


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Another Thread repeat!! I have a Chevy truck and an Acura SLX for now..


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

'03 Ford Explorer XLT


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

If i would get off my lazy ass and get my liscense, I have a 94' Accord, but I am planning on getting a truck cause I have a Quad


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ford focus 1.8 16 valve 3dr.
when my g/f finishes uni and gets back to work she can get a lease car free with 5 seats (as advised by work who pay her to go to uni), so i will be getting a 2 seater sports so far it will be a lotus elan se turbo or if they come down in price enough possibly a lotus elise.
i was going to get a bike but i decided not to as my g/f would not get on it. 
dixon


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

1997 eclipse gs with hanarace craft stage3 turbo, 1969 firebird with built 400 just about to hang new pedals for the 4spd, 1970 challenger SE, and the rest arnt worth talking about.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

a 2000 dodge neon at the time being







hate that damn car, but at least I'm picking up the harley on friday









Mark


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

my dad drives a nissan 350-z and an Audi TT


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

1999 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP


----------



## herkamer (Mar 2, 2003)

2002 Black Ram Air Trans Am
2001 White Dodge Ram


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

The Subaru WRX 2003!









I would recomend to anyone! Great Car!


----------



## Kalionya (Jun 18, 2003)

i drive a 2003 0.0 mercedeslegs. gets incredable gas milage.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

2001 Ford Ranger 4x4 Ext Cab w/ the Off Road package.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

yeesh, I guess I'm poor









1992 dodge daytona v-6 (soon to be rebuilt w/ a supercharged 360, hopefully)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

agian this thread








95 ssei


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

1999 Oldsmobile Alero


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

kevin wants the new wrx he has a 2002 wrx it is so nice and if u dig up past threads he posted it awhile ago and u can see a pic of it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well when I get a better job and such in the future I want a wrx as well


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

red 92 acura integra gs... soon to be no car tho unless i can get off my d.u.i. charges... court on the 22nd... f*ck..


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

2002 Audi A4 QUATTRO


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Another Thread repeat!! I have a Chevy truck and an Acura SLX for now..


 deju-vu


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

94 GMC Jimmy SLT...it's got leather seats, but chicks like the digital blinker way better, I recommend it to any other guy out there.


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

1966 mustang coupe hard top!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

nothing!!!!!









But I do have the money saved for a Ford Mustang GT for whatever year i get my license.









So.....I'm 13 now...it'll be an '05 Ford Mustang GT


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

2003 toyota camry xle with ever opition possible even voice navigation
i will post pic soon. its my wifes car i traded my 2003 dodge ram 2500 cummins in for it damn women


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very thoughtful of u


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

1998 BMW 540i
1997 Lexus LS400
1998 Toyota Camry XLE
1998 Nissan Pathfinder SE

the BMW is the best car but the lexus wins on comfort of drive hands down.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

1992 Pontiac Grand Prix LE


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

03 Honda Element, yes I know it's a box.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

2002 Dodge ram 1500
1997 Ford Explorer Sport
2003 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer(Nice)

Soon to buy a '03 SVT lightning or svt cobra.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

LaZy did the fast and the furious make you wanna get a supra? jk.
Get a WRX, if I had the money I would get that because it's fast and versatile. Although Supra has better looks and is more rare.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

Spa Yellow Honda S2000 w/a lot of stuff on it. my pride and joy....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL NOOOOOOOOOOOO
FF is BS
LaZy


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> LaZy did the fast and the furious make you wanna get a supra? jk.
> Get a WRX, if I had the money I would get that because it's fast and versatile. Although Supra has better looks and is more rare.


 late gen supra's are way faster than a wrx... sorry

wrx's are fast none the less


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

well im same as P13, aint got a liscence but when i get a car its gonna be one from this list:
Mitsubishi EVO 8 ( or if theres a better evo out by then i ave that)
Toyota Supra Turbo
Mazda MX6
Mazda RX8
Subaru Imprezza WRC P1 Pro Drive, ( 0-60 in 4seconds)
Nissan Skyline R34 GTR
Mitsubishi EVO 6
Mitsubishi FTO
Mitsubishi 3000 GTO
Mitsubishi Evo 5

Yer yer i know i love mitsubishis!, me mum has one







, oi P13 when i get me car we shud meet up but u ship ur car over ere cus i cant be botherd (lol) and we hire a track and race, thats what me and me mate are plannin to do one day, u can join us if ya want


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> nothing!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How Da Hell u save that much !!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya the 05s should be around 40-45k so have fun saving heh get a 03 cobra same engine as the 05s but cheaper (in 05 they will be cheaper) heh
anyway i drive a 93 mustang cobra lots of sh*t on it...its for sale though anyone interested email me im asking 15k for it...its fast email is 
[email protected] if u want pics email me or pm me =)


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> 2002 Dodge ram 1500
> 1997 Ford Explorer Sport
> 2003 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer(Nice)
> 
> Soon to buy a '03 SVT lightning or svt cobra.










SVT cobra will blow your mind, supercharged 390HP V8 with alot of torque in a 6speed...there is no going back dude


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

my moms gonna go look at em saturday...she is gonna trade her 01 gt convertable in on one...i just about got her talked into it


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

She will love it, GTs of any year are very nice. But the cobra just handles better. Either would go faster than ya needed to


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

i purchased my 1993 318 i in 94 slammed, kit, Acsnyscher with motorsport 18" rims... minor engine work..
im tired of it its wimpy... but looks f'n good.. 
i have 3 kids now so im gonna get honda oddese or a pacifica...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

'88 Honda CRX with lotsa body mods


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

1972 FORD MAVERICK!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

hydro, I have a black 99 lightning for sale. Here is a cheese dick picture. (not of the lightning).


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

what do u want for the lightning?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

why would you want an mx6, they suck. I want anything that runs and has a manual gearbox, but most likely i will drive a SAAB 9-5 or a Acura MDX when I get my liscence, i got my permit. I wanna put a bigger turbo on the 9-5 and make it a twin turbo system by keeping the older smaller one. Then I will put a boost controller and a turbo exhaust system on it. that would make much more hp.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is my pride and joy, 1994 Trans am GT, 25K miles, it's got some things done to it
































Oh, and another hobby of mine is car detailing


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

This is my other car, it gets all the ladies
















And if you look close enough, you can see my H-star sticker


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

nice trans am... i love your avatar btw... get it from this?? lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

He's called Domo-kun, he is this mascot for a TV station over in Japan, and is one bad mo fo, here is a link to game about him Domo-kun!!!


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

holy sh*t i suck at the game.. horribly... my domo-kun is too slow to get to the manholes adjacent to the one i just went to


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

19000 for the lightning. 40,000 miles black 385/450 hp/tq.

I owe more than that on it, but I'm buying another house to see if I can actually make money on an ivestm,ent this time.

Nobody is going to comment on the picture of the tool with the mercedes? (it's not me by the way, but a friend of mine)


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

theres a older guy here (bout 50 or 60) that has one im probably gonna get....its got 27k on it....2 sets of tires snow and stock, 90k mile warranty, tonneu cover and he is only asking 20,000 for it..its a nice truck if i end up getting it i will put some pics up....and one more thing...im not sure if u have anything done to your lightning but in 99 they came stock with 360 hp then in either 00 or 01 they souped em up a bit for the 385. :smile:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> why would you want an mx6, they suck.


 ive been in one, 
1: u can pick one up in good condition for £900
2: its a good fast first car
3: its v6 and its fast and looks good


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

1984 Olds 98 regency








actually its a peice of sh*t


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Here we go again
I drive a 01 M Roadster and a 02 FX4 Ranger.


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

i drive an old school cadillac fleetwood brougham


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

MTX, it has some airbreathing stuff done to it. I bought it with the mods. 360 vs. 385 doesn't make a hell of a lof of difference in a 4500 lb automobile though (not to mention the 275 I add). If your interested let me know. The other sounds like a good deal also. I just need to get rid of this thing. I'm sure as hell not going to post it in buy/sell though. This is a page about fish, not selling cars. Location: Cincinnati, ohio John


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

need to get my body kit and few other things on it and it needs a wash!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

all go no show


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres my 93 cobra


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Umm, all I have is a bike...


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

I can drive in 1.5 years....

Mazda rx7/rx8 (I like the '98 rx7)
'96 Mitsubishi eclipse spyder
'99 Toyota Supra
'00 Toyota Celica TRD
'03 Acura RSX

(yes I know, I'm a riceboy aahhaha)

as for dream cars.... Nissan skyline R34 GTR and Acura NSX... NSX cost WAY too much for me to ever get unless I'm making a HELL of alot of money, and skylines are illegal in Canada/US unles you get brokerage, and thats 65k for a 20k car and shipping/legalization, which is not worth it at all.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

92 Toyota Supra Turbocharged inline 6
love it.. but you gotta love some of those domestics too.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Rag top, convertable 1978 Gremlin with Turbo booster and a pencil short shifter knob..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Rag top, convertable 1978 Gremlin with Turbo booster and a pencil short shifter knob..


 very nice..i like how you dropped it and added ground effects


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

IM 16 NOW!!! so i can drive MY 1995 Lexus ES300. but i want a 1987 Porsche 944 Turbo or a 1971 Mustang Mach 1


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

i got a 2003 grand prix gtp fully loaded and tyr'n to work on a 1965and 1/2 mustang


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

nissan sentra 2001


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Rag top, convertable 1978 Gremlin with Turbo booster and a pencil short shifter knob..
> ...


 Dont forget the different neon colors on the bottom


----------

